# Videos on how to submit your EOI and 189 Application etc.



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Although Zaback21 has done an excellent job in giving the steps involved in a PR, the actual process, still remains very difficult for the members to complete

I am giving links to 5 videos which will go a long way in helping all the applicants to see an actual application being completed and will answer many of their questions

How to submit your EOI






How to submit the 189 application





How to attach the Documents to your 189 application





How to submit your Medical assessment 





How to submit your ICT Skills Application to ACS





Cheers


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Although Zaback21 has done an excellent job in giving the steps involved in a PR, the actual process, still remains very difficult for the members to complete
> 
> I am giving links to 4 videos which will go a long way in helping all the applicants to see an actual application being completed and will answer many of their questions
> 
> Cheers


Really awesome..i think we all need this kind of look and feel of actaul application logging...
Great work..
N thnx for sharing too bro...
I will need it in later phases after acs and all..?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> Really awesome..i think we all need this kind of look and feel of actaul application logging...
> Great work..
> N thnx for sharing too bro...
> I will need it in later phases after acs and all..?


If all the new applicants spend 30 minutes reading sultans guide and then watching all the 4 videos seriously, Most of their doubts will be cleared and they will not have to ask on the forum

If it were on me, I would it mandatory for anyone joining the forum to confirm that they have read Sultan's writeup on the steps to PR and these 4 videos 

Cheers


----------



## Hembu (May 9, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## espionage (Jul 15, 2017)

#How to submit your ICT Skills Application to ACS

is not working. please check in youtube for detail.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

espionage said:


> #How to submit your ICT Skills Application to ACS
> 
> is not working. please check in youtube for detail.


It's probably being reloaded again, as ACS has changed the process of submission recently

Thanks for pointing it out

Will try to post the link once the new YouTube is uploaded 

Cheers


----------



## rohini2017 (May 9, 2017)

What if you don't have tax documents or payslips for a work experience that has been positively assessed by ACS? Do we have to remove it from EOI?


----------



## tgl (Sep 7, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If all the new applicants spend 30 minutes reading sultans guide and then watching all the 4 videos seriously, Most of their doubts will be cleared and they will not have to ask on the forum
> 
> If it were on me, I would it mandatory for anyone joining the forum to confirm that they have read Sultan's writeup on the steps to PR and these 4 videos
> 
> Cheers



Thanks for directing me to this thread.... Btw, how and where do i read sultans guide?


----------



## mutapha (May 21, 2017)

Great works. But as the immigrant process is constantly changing, the applicants must bear in their mind that only consulting information from DIBP is the most appropriate way.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tgl said:


> Thanks for directing me to this thread.... Btw, how and where do i read sultans guide?



I don't have the link

Cheers


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

tgl said:


> Thanks for directing me to this thread.... Btw, how and where do i read sultans guide?


Third link (189 invite..) inside this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html which is a sticky thread.

It pays to read the stickies - they are the ones in blue at the top of the first forum page.


----------

